# Wireless Vs Wired bike computers



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a bike computer. I am wondering what you all thought about wired vs wireless. I have heard that wireless are not as reliable. What are your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have both and havent had any problems with either. Preference? Wireless.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't used wired, but no issues thus far with my wireless.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

My advice is to not use a computer. So, I guess, non wired.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Wireless and no problems Polar units are very good.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Some bicycle lighting systems will interfere with wireless computers. If you don't ride at night, go wireless. I've never had any other problem with any of mine, but was forced to use a wired one on my lighted commuter.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

My wireless used to get all kinds of interference when close to cars, overhead powerlines or other bikes...maybe because it was an el cheapo?!? I went back to wired and it is fine. Less batteries to replace and never misses a beat. The skinny little wire wrapped around the front brake cable doesn't look all that bad either. If you do a good job of installing it you hardly notice it. Might try a "better" wireless someday but this is good for now.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Today's wireless computers have pretty much solved the intereference issues of some years ago. I use a modern el cheapo computer on my commuter bike with a light - no problems.

Further, have a Garmin with cadence, heart rate, speed all rolled into one computer, no problems. Also live near an Air Force base and the AF academy - with potential intereference coming from them - never a problem.

Wireless is a much quicker set up - and looks better too!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

CatEye Strada Wireless.
Not too expensive.
Easy, clean mount.
Accurate and very reliable.
Have 2 going on 3 years. No problems. Changed Batters twice.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Wireless seems to have issues with lighting systems. I think the magnetic field from the lights tends to interfere with the computer signal. Not sure if it's with some or all of the computer/GPS units - so search.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've had many computers over the years. All of mine have been wired. As a member of a large club with ~ 300 members, I know quite a few riding companions who have wireless. The majority of those I know have experienced problems with their wireless units. Most of these problems have been very minor inconveniences. Personally, I haven't seen a good enough reason to buy wireless yet. When the wired units are so inexpensive and so reliable, somebody's got to give me a good reason to abandon them. Cosmetically, the small wire doesn't bother me in the least. The wire for cadence is longer, but I don't have or want a cadence function. So for me the question is, why?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Optomrider said:


> I have heard that wireless are not as reliable..


Not sure about that, but there are *two* batteries to crap out on you instead of only one. It's enough of a reason for some people to stick with wired computers. Personally, I'm with Mr. Versatile on failing to see the need for a wireless computer.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

i have a CatEye strada cadence wired computer of my roadie and i have had no problems with it. the wires dont make for the 'cleanest' look but i can live with it.
i bought a wireless CatEye for my mtn bike the day before a race. during the race i crashed and the mount cracked and the computer fell off. i didn't notice until a few miles later and i never got it back. maybe if it had wires i would have stayed attached lol


----------



## dekey (Apr 17, 2009)

*How much to spend?*

I've seen computers that range from 12.99 at the "Marts" to 499.99. What do I need to spend to get something decent. What features are critical? It sounds like wired vs. wireless is a personal preference. What else should I look for.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

dekey said:


> I've seen computers that range from 12.99 at the "Marts" to 499.99. What do I need to spend to get something decent. What features are critical? It sounds like wired vs. wireless is a personal preference. What else should I look for.


My $10 Schwinn (wired) is fine for me. It doesn't have cadence, heart rate, or power, but then I don't want those. I basically just use speed and distance - which I can set it to display continuously.

The functions that I would somewhat like would boost the price way up: elevation (and grade) and mapping.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

+1 Cateye Strada Wireless. 

No problems here so far. The whole screen is a button making it VERY easy to use.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

dekey said:


> I've seen computers that range from 12.99 at the "Marts" to 499.99. What do I need to spend to get something decent. What features are critical? It sounds like wired vs. wireless is a personal preference. What else should I look for.


Features that are important to me are:
1. Large, easy-to-read display. (I'm old & my eyes are too.)
2. Large, easy to use buttons even with winter gloves on.
3. Speed, Maximum speed, Average speed are pretty much a given with all computers.
4. Odometer and trip odometer. It's really nice if the odometer is programmable. That way when you change batteries, you don't lose all your mileage. You can just dial it in again.
5. Ride timer.
6. Auto on/off - saves batteries and gives an accurate ride time. 
7. Clock - they all have these.
8. A light - very useful if you do any night riding.
9. Cadence - many computers have this but I neither need nor want it.
10. I prefer something that's easy to set up & understand. I don't like going to computer school for 6 weeks to figure out how to set & operate the thing.

All my bikes have Vetta computers. They have all of the above features except cadence.
They're available from Performance for around $15 ea.

Downsides? 
1. They could be more waterproof. They stop working in the rain, but after they dry out they're fine. 
2. Because they're inexpensive they lack snob appeal.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I have used wireless for years with almost no problems. I did have one that crapped out on me after a few years.

Wireless isn't even much more expensive than wired. Some of the wireless sell for as little as 35 bucks. 

I've mainly used Cateye wireless models, but I've had a Topeak and Performance branded wireless computers, too. If I remember right, the Topeak was the one that eventually crapped out, but I don't know that it died because it was wireless.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Go wireless. Period. I have used wireless units for the past 5 years with no issues. Well, I can't say no issues, because once or twice I needed to reset the interface - usually when the battery in the sending unit died. In short, no big deal. 

What I didn't like about wired computers is wrapping all the excess cable around cables, tubes, etc. and being able to clean the bike good around these areas. 

When it comes down to it, it's going to be your preference. But, I think the wireless ones are less complicated, easier to install, and work just as good as their wired counterparts. Also, I think there are some computers with high-end functions that don't come in a wired model.

If you are serious about your cycling (or a numbers geek) and want ALL the functions, go for a Garmin Edge 705 with Heart Rate and Cadence. I love mine!

Good Luck!

ColoradoVeloDude
ColoradoSprings, Colorado


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

About the wired Cateye Strada cadence: I had one. Hated it. No average cadence and thus no indicating arrows if you're above or below the average, so there's little value for me of the cadence feature. During a ride, all I want is time, distance, and cadence, but with the Strada you have to scroll through time of day, total mileage, maximum speed, second distance, average speed, etc. to get just these values. Very annoying. Plus if you ride in the rain a lot, if water gets on the mount/unit contact, the computer will stop working properly during the ride. You'll need to dry the contacts.

There are many features about it that I like, but the above made me dump the cadence model.


----------



## dekey (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone use computer software to track their progress / rides? Is it important to have the ability to upload to your PC? USB Cables.

I'm a recreational rider, not hardcore. I don't think I will utilize this function. Is it necessary?


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Wired. 
- One battery, not two. 
- No chance of interference.
- Lighter

That said, if you are even thinking of a heart rate monitor, just skip it all and get the Garmin Edge 305.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I have one head unit for 4 bikes*

2 wired, 2 w/o. The w/o units seem to eat batteries Sigma1600 (a little on the old side) and it has failed at an inopertune time, middle of a week long ride. I like wired, I KNOW it will always work with one battery.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

go wireless, less wir3s to snag on stuff, and just a cleaner and easier to clean install.


----------

